# Windows 8 für Spieler: Lohnt sich der Umstieg? Wir testen aktuelle Spiele mit dem neuen Windows



## AntonioFunes (1. September 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Windows 8 für Spieler: Lohnt sich der Umstieg? Wir testen aktuelle Spiele mit dem neuen Windows* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Windows 8 für Spieler: Lohnt sich der Umstieg? Wir testen aktuelle Spiele mit dem neuen Windows


----------



## soldier1990 (1. September 2012)

also ich bleib bei win 7 den schrott können se behalten


----------



## z3ro22 (1. September 2012)

bäh was das denn für ein müll


----------



## Worrel (1. September 2012)

Also ich fahr Windows seit Jahren nur über eine Verknüpfung auf "shutdown" runter (Standard Commandozeilen Befehl. Seit Vista hab ich das in der Schnellstart leiste liegen so daß ich den Rechner mit Win+9 ruckzuck runterfahre.


----------



## Fresh1981 (1. September 2012)

Was für ein Dreck Win 8 kommt auf gar keinen Fall auf meine Platte.


----------



## DarkForce11 (1. September 2012)

Also ich hab's mal auf meinen 5 Jahre alten Laptop getestet wo noch WinVista drauf war und bin eher positiv überrascht. 
Die ersten paar Stunden findet man die neue Oberfläche echt nervig, aber wenn man sich erst mal dran gewöhnt hat ist sie eigentlich gar nicht so anders. 

Aber was wichtiger ist, man Laptop reagiert gefühlt 3-4mal schneller als vorher. Da ich den Laptop nur zum Arbeiten nutze kann ich jetzt nichts zur Spieleleistung sagen, aber wenn ich mir im Winter nen neuen Desktop-PC kaufe kommt da auch Windows 8 drauf.


----------



## Enisra (1. September 2012)

irgendwie komisch
Es wird zwar groß und Breit über das Ding geschimpft und geflamed, aber . . .
eigentlich fast keiner sagt jemals irgendwas warum das so schlecht sein soll und das kann´s auch nicht wirklich sein


----------



## Lokinchen (1. September 2012)

ist es heute mode geworden, dass unfähige entscheidungsträger sehr gute konzepte über den haufen werfen um sich darzustellen? sorry, aber was soll bitteschön win8 darstellen? die komplette verblödung des ms-ceos? hallo?


----------



## DarkForce11 (1. September 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> irgendwie komisch
> Es wird zwar groß und Breit über das Ding geschimpft und geflamed, aber . . .
> eigentlich fast keiner sagt jemals irgendwas warum das so schlecht sein soll und das kann´s auch nicht wirklich sein


 
Weils von denen auch keiner getestet hat ^^

Klar Kritik ist schon angebracht, vorallem an der diktatorischen Vorgaben von Microsoft, dass man nur die neue Oberfläche benutzen darf und keine Wahlmöglichkeiten hat.


----------



## Enisra (1. September 2012)

DarkForce11 schrieb:


> Weils von denen auch keiner getestet hat ^^
> 
> Klar Kritik ist schon angebracht, vorallem an der diktatorischen Vorgaben von Microsoft, dass man nur die neue Oberfläche benutzen darf und keine Wahlmöglichkeiten hat.


 
Klar ist Kritik angebracht, wäre auch zu einfach und schön wenn man ein perfektes System rausbringt, aber irgendwie nur zu sagen das es scheiße ist, ist nur Meilenweit von irgendwelcher Kritk entfernt


----------



## Lightbringer667 (1. September 2012)

Es sei mal dahingestellt wie gut oder schlecht Win8 jetzt ist, aber ich sehe im Prinzip keine Veranlassung dazu mein gerade mal 3 Jahre altes Win7 zu ersetzen. Es läuft stabil, ich kriege alles drauf zum laufen was ich möchte und es ist (wenigstens in 64 Bit) schnell genug. 
Warum sollte ich dann soviel Geld für ein neues OS ausgeben, dass mir im Prinzip nix oder nur minimal etwas bringt?


----------



## Enisra (1. September 2012)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Es sei mal dahingestellt wie gut oder schlecht Win8 jetzt ist, aber ich sehe im Prinzip keine Veranlassung dazu mein gerade mal 3 Jahre altes Win7 zu ersetzen. Es läuft stabil, ich kriege alles drauf zum laufen was ich möchte und es ist (wenigstens in 64 Bit) schnell genug.
> Warum sollte ich dann soviel Geld für ein neues OS ausgeben, dass mir im Prinzip nix oder nur minimal etwas bringt?


 
naja, der Wechsel von 7 auf 8 ist wohl nicht sooo lohnenswert, aber wenn man aus den gleichen Gründen halt immer noch mit XP rumwerkelt


----------



## DarthDevil (1. September 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> irgendwie komisch
> Es wird zwar groß und Breit über das Ding geschimpft und geflamed, aber . . .
> eigentlich fast keiner sagt jemals irgendwas warum das so schlecht sein soll und das kann´s auch nicht wirklich sein


 ja das mag wohl sein, ich versuche für meinen teil das doch zu begründen, es gibt viele dinge die mich an win8 stören.

zum einen wäre da schon einmal dieses ständige hin und herschalten zwischen dem dem startscreen und dem desktop. das fühlt sich einfach an als würde ich von einem system ins andere wechseln, wobei das eine einfach nicht zum anderen passt. bei der alten oberfläche fügt sich hingegen beides nahtlos ineinander, bietet in meinen augen sogar eine bessere funktionalität und passt vor allem zusammen.

desweiteren fehlt die möglichkeit das ganze anzupassen. bei win8 kann ich die kacheln verschieben, entfernen oder hinzufügen, das wars dann auch schon. bei win7 hingegen ist es leicht möglich das ganze mit ordnern und verknüfpungen zu sortieren und den eigenen vorlieben zu konfigurieren. so wie ich meinen pc nutze würde es bei win8 einfacht extremst unübersichtlich werden.

ebenfalls stört mich das mit den hot-corners, unzählige male werden diese blöden leisten an der seite eingeblendet ohne das ich das beabsichtigt habe, einfach nur nervig. gerade auch in der rechten leiste der punkt "einstellungen", da findet man dann gerade mal eine hand voll optionen, vollkommen sinnlos und überflüssig. wenn ich was am system einstellen will, dann unter der systemsteuerung wo ich alles beisammen habe anstelle von ein paar zufällig zusammengewürfelten möglichkeiten.

mit der leiste auf der linken seite schießt ms ja sowieso den vogel ab. stichwort "apps schließen"
um das mal gegenüberzustellen:
win8: 1. maus nach links oben ziehen, um die leiste einzublenden
         2. maus auf die gewünschte app ziehen
         3. rechtsklick mit der maus auf der gewünschten app
         4. linksklick auf "schließen"
win7: 1.maus auf den schließen button ziehen
         2. linksklick
wie man sich sowas selten dämliches einfallen lassen kann, werde ich wohl nie verstehen.

was ebenfalls stört ist der zwang das ms meint das man genau diese oberfläche benutzen muss. wo bitte soll denn das problem sein, den alten startbutton alternativ anzubieten? nicht mal programmieren müsste ms da noch was, der code dazu ist ja sogar vorhanden. alles was noch fehlt wäre nur eine kleine einstellungsoption um eine der beiden oberflächen auszuwählen.
da könnte sich ms mal von linux ne scheibe abschneiden, dort gibt es unzählige möglichkeiten die taskleiste zu konfigurieren, weitere leisten hinzuzufügen, wahl zwischen verschiedenen startmenüs, eigenen menüs, und vielem mehr. sogar die möglichkeit die komplette benutzeroberfläche gegen eine andere auszutauschen ist da möglich.

fazit des ganzen: win8 ist für mich ein system das sich umständlich bedienen lässt, nichts sinnvolles neues bietet, schlecht auf eigene bedürfnisse anpassbar ist, und zu allem überfluss auch noch potthässlich aussieht.

mit neuen benutzeroberflächen sollte ms sehr vorsichtig sein finde ich, dass so etwas bei denen in einer katastrophe endet, haben sie ja auch schon mit office bewiesen...


----------



## Herbboy (1. September 2012)

DarthDevil schrieb:


> zum einen wäre da schon einmal dieses ständige hin und herschalten zwischen dem dem startscreen und dem desktop. das fühlt sich einfach an als würde ich von einem system ins andere wechseln, wobei das eine einfach nicht zum anderen passt. bei der alten oberfläche fügt sich hingegen beides nahtlos ineinander, bietet in meinen augen sogar eine bessere funktionalität und passt vor allem zusammen.
> 
> desweiteren fehlt die möglichkeit das ganze anzupassen. bei win8 kann ich die kacheln verschieben, entfernen oder hinzufügen, das wars dann auch schon. bei win7 hingegen ist es leicht möglich das ganze mit ordnern und verknüfpungen zu sortieren und den eigenen vorlieben zu konfigurieren. so wie ich meinen pc nutze würde es bei win8 einfacht extremst unübersichtlich werden.


 naja, du kannst doch jederzeit einfach auf dem Desktop einen Ordner erstellen und in den Ordner dann Verknüpfungen zu Deinen Programmen so machen, wie DU es willst. Oder auch Programme in den Schnellstart oder auf den Desktop, so dass Du nur ganz selten mal zu Metro "musst"




> ebenfalls stört mich das mit den hot-corners, unzählige male werden diese blöden leisten an der seite eingeblendet ohne das ich das beabsichtigt habe, einfach nur nervig. gerade auch in der rechten leiste der punkt "einstellungen", da findet man dann gerade mal eine hand voll optionen, vollkommen sinnlos und überflüssig. wenn ich was am system einstellen will, dann unter der systemsteuerung wo ich alles beisammen habe anstelle von ein paar zufällig zusammengewürfelten möglichkeiten.


 auch hier: Verknüpfung zur Systemsteuerung auf den Deksotp, und gut ist. Das hab ich auch unter win7, weil es mir schon da zu doof ist, Start zu drücken und dann mit der Maus auf das aufpoppen des passenden Punktes zu warten 




> mit der leiste auf der linken seite schießt ms ja sowieso den vogel ab. stichwort "apps schließen"
> um das mal gegenüberzustellen:
> win8: 1. maus nach links oben ziehen, um die leiste einzublenden
> 2. maus auf die gewünschte app ziehen
> ...


 wenn Du was über den Desktop startest, hast Du doch ganz normale schließbare Fenster, oder nicht? Also, zumindest ZB der Internetexplorer öffnet als stinknormales Fenster wie bei Win7, wenn du den über den Desktop startest. Wenn Du den hingegen über die Metro-Startseite startest, DANN öffnet er als "App" im Vollbildmodus. Ich weiß nicht, ob das mit allen "Apps" so geht, dass sie per Desktop gestartet als Fenster öffnen oder ob es davon abhängt, wie der Programmierer das will - aber generell ist es auf keinen Fall unmöglich, wie bei win7 gewohnt zu arbeiten.

Also, mein Fazit: ICH finde win8 nicht besser, und man wird auch auf keinen Fall zeitnah umsteigen müssen, auch würde ich es keinem empfehlen. Aber ich finde es auch nicht so kritikwürdig wie viele tun, da man - falls man irgendwann win8 nutzen MUSS - diese Kritikpunkte wie in Deinem Fall ja oft zum großen Teil widerlegen und fast genauso wie unter win7 arbeiten kann, wenn man sich einmal etwas Zeit zum einrichten des Desktops nimmt. Und es wird nach Release von Win8 bestimmt eine "App" geben, die Dir auf dem Desktop eine Art Startmenü-Ersatz gewährt, vlt. sogar mit automatischem Zufügen aller "Apps", die man auch auf der Metro-Startseite hat


----------



## MarauderShields (1. September 2012)

Was ich einfach nicht verstehe ist warum man dem Benutzer jetzt auf Teufel komm raus ein Design aufzwingen will. Ist ja in Ordnungen wenn man das Metro Design macht, und wer es will solls auch kriegen, aber warum keine Wahlmöglikeit eines klassischen Deisgn?
Natürlich kann man sich ans Metro-Design gewöhnen, sicherlich würde ich mich auch daran gewöhnen. Aber ich bin ein extremer Dickschädel, und wenn man mich zwingen will und mir keine Wahlmöglichkeit gibt werd ich stur bis zum geht nicht mehr, da kauf ich rein aus prinzip kein Win8, ganz egal wie irrational es ist.


----------



## golani79 (1. September 2012)

Ändern von 1 Registryeintrag und man hat wieder seinen Windowsbutton mit dem normalen Startmenü und dem Desktop.


----------



## LostHero (1. September 2012)

Vista 2.0. Ich bleib dabei. Fail OS!


----------



## Kwengie (1. September 2012)

man ey,
ich will einen Desktop der bisherigen Windows mit Startbutton haben und ich bevorzuge seit Win 3.11 einen aufgeräumten Desktop mit nur den StandartIcons wie Arbeitsplatz usw.
Zur Zeit befinden sich auch anderer Ordner auf diesem, weil ich für Skyrim "modde".
Wo ist das schöne Hintergrundbild, was Windows immer eine persönliche Note verliehen hat???

Ich kann es nicht genug sagen,
Win8 für den PC sieht schrecklich aus und was Win8 kann, kann Win7 schon länger...
Schließlich will ich mit dem Rechner auch arbeiten können und nicht dauernd hin- und her switchen müssen.


In letzter Zeit ist mir aufgefallen,
daß viel schrottige Software verkauft wird:

Dragon Age II war bezüglich seines Vorgängers ein Reinfall
Sacred 3 wird ein Reinfall, weil dieses Spiel, Sacred möchte ich es nimmer nennen, mit den Sacreds nichts mehr gemein hat
Windows 8 geht gar nicht
Diablo III war sehr fehlerhaft trotz der 10 jährigen Entwicklungszeit
die Spiel-Industrie setzt mehr und mehr auf OnlineGaming, der Singleplayer wird vernachlässigt
usw usf...


----------



## Kwengie (1. September 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ändern von 1 Registryeintrag und man hat wieder seinen Windowsbutton mit dem normalen Startmenü und dem Desktop.


 
und warum so umständlich?
warum kann man dies nicht schon bei der Installation eingeben, welches "Bild" man bevorzugt???

Unerfahrene sollen in der Registry also rumdocktern,
reife Leistung Microsoft!!!


----------



## Enisra (1. September 2012)

Kwengie schrieb:


> man ey,
> ich will einen Desktop der bisherigen Windows mit Startbutton haben und ich bevurzuge seit Win 3.11 einen aufgeräumten Desktop mit nur den StandartIcons wie Arbeitsplatz usw.
> Zur Zeit befinden sich auch anderer Ordner auf diesem, weil ich für Skyrim "modde".
> Wo ist das schöne Hintergrundbild, was Windows immer eine persönliche Note verliehen hat???


 
also wenn man das hier mal so zusammenfasst und stellvertretend für andere nimmt:
Win 8 ist also nichts für Leute die Nicht in der Lage sind einen _Spiele _und einen _Programme _Ordner zu erstellen und darin ihre Einträge zu lagern? Also wenn ich hier mein Firefox minimieren würde, würde ich auch neben den Standard-Icons ganze 3 weitere finden, weil alles in Ordner liegt

Sicher, so eine andere GUI ist schon eine umstellung, aber man muss auch sagen das sich viele auch einfach ziemlich anstellen
Außerdem, viel wichtiger ist eher wie die Leistung und Technik ist, nicht das man keinen START-Knopf mehr hat und so Blödsinn

Und beim anderen Teil würde ich irgendwie mal auch behaupten, das er garnicht weiß warum das OS schlecht sein soll


----------



## Kwengie (1. September 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> also wenn man das hier mal so zusammenfasst und stellvertretend für andere nimmt:
> Win 8 ist also nichts für Leute die Nicht in der Lage sind einen _Spiele _und einen _Programme _Ordner zu erstellen und darin ihre Einträge zu lagern? Also wenn ich hier mein Firefox minimieren würde, würde ich auch neben den Standard-Icons ganze 3 weitere finden, weil alles in Ordner liegt
> 
> Sicher, so eine andere GUI ist schon eine umstellung, aber man muss auch sagen das sich viele auch einfach ziemlich anstellen
> ...


 


also willst Du damit quasi aussagen,
daß ich dazu zu doof bin, überhaupt ein Windows zu bedienen und so etwas verbiete ich mir!!!
Ich lästere ja auch nicht über "seine" Meinung und akzeptiere dies bitte, daß ich Windows 8 einfach schrecklich für den PC finde.
Ist toll für Dich, wenn Du voll auf Win8 abfährst, die Mehrheit tut es aber nicht und wir werden ja sehen, ob dieses BS floppt oder nicht.


----------



## karsten2409 (1. September 2012)

jaj , ihr und eure test meinung , datt is so ne sache xD


----------



## Kwengie (1. September 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> naja, du kannst doch jederzeit einfach auf dem Desktop einen Ordner erstellen und in den Ordner dann Verknüpfungen zu Deinen Programmen so machen, wie DU es willst. Oder auch Programme in den Schnellstart oder auf den Desktop, so dass Du nur ganz selten mal zu Metro "musst"
> 
> 
> auch hier: Verknüpfung zur Systemsteuerung auf den Deksotp, und gut ist. Das hab ich auch unter win7, weil es mir schon da zu doof ist, Start zu drücken und dann mit der Maus auf das aufpoppen des passenden Punktes zu warten
> ...



soll ich jetzt lauter Verknüpfungen auf dieser merkwürdigen Metro-Übersicht ablegen?
Super, dann habe ich letztendlich über 1.000de Ordner auf dem Desktop, sehr rational.


----------



## DarthDevil (1. September 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> naja, du kannst doch jederzeit einfach auf dem Desktop einen Ordner erstellen und in den Ordner dann Verknüpfungen zu Deinen Programmen so machen, wie DU es willst. Oder auch Programme in den Schnellstart oder auf den Desktop, so dass Du nur ganz selten mal zu Metro "musst"


sicher kann ich das, das mache ich auch schon. allerdings ist es bei mir auch so das ich auf desktopordnern nicht jedes programm als verknüpfung habe, weil ich es auch übersichtlich halten will, dadurch bleiben eher selten genutzte dinge im startmenü. auch dinge wie benutzerordner oder "zuletzt verwendet" (btw, den punkt vermiss ich bei win8, hab ihn nirgendwo gesehen) sind ausschließlich in meinem startmenü.
ebenfalls nutze ich das startmenü häufig wenn ich bereits ein programm, zb firefox geöffnet habe, damit ist der desktop ja verdeckt. somit spar ich mir das minimieren eines fensters um wieder auf den desktop zugreifen zu können.



Herbboy schrieb:


> auch hier: Verknüpfung zur Systemsteuerung auf den Deksotp, und gut ist. Das hab ich auch unter win7, weil es mir schon da zu doof ist, Start zu drücken und dann mit der Maus auf das aufpoppen des passenden Punktes zu warten


 ich hab systemsteuerung auch auf meinem desktop, aber wieder das gleiche wie oben beschrieben, nutze ich sowohl die verknüpfung als auch den punkt im startmenü. 
außerdem ging es mir auch darum generell die sinnlosigkeit dieses menüs auf der rechten seite darzustellen, hätte ich vielleicht besser erklären können...
dort ist ja zB auch die funktion zu rechner runterfahren, oder die suchfunktion. also unterm strich alles funktionen die ich im alten menü direkt zusammen an einer stelle habe, wurden hier auseinandergerissen. für mich macht das die bedienung jedenfalls umständlicher.



Herbboy schrieb:


> wenn Du was über den Desktop startest, hast Du doch ganz normale schließbare Fenster, oder nicht? Also, zumindest ZB der Internetexplorer öffnet als stinknormales Fenster wie bei Win7, wenn du den über den Desktop startest. Wenn Du den hingegen über die Metro-Startseite startest, DANN öffnet er als "App" im Vollbildmodus. Ich weiß nicht, ob das mit allen "Apps" so geht, dass sie per Desktop gestartet als Fenster öffnen oder ob es davon abhängt, wie der Programmierer das will - aber generell ist es auf keinen Fall unmöglich, wie bei win7 gewohnt zu arbeiten.


ja stimmt vom desktop aus startet das normale fenster, könnte man im falle des internetexplorer auch von metro aus als normales fenster starten. ich hab den eindruck als hättest du das noch nicht ganz verstanden wie das funktioniert. beim internetexplorer ist es schlicht und einfach so, das er quasi 2 mal vorhanden ist, als app und als das altbekannte programm. deswegen wirst du die anderen apps im normalfall nicht als normales fenster öffnen können, und genau da mangelt es an der bedienbarkeit wie ich zuvor erklärt hab.
was das ganze angeht, ist bei mir auch generell die kritik, was das ganze mit dieser unsinnigen zweiteilung zwischen apps und programmen soll. 


Herbboy schrieb:


> Und es wird nach Release von Win8 bestimmt eine "App" geben, die Dir auf dem Desktop eine Art Startmenü-Ersatz gewährt, vlt. sogar mit automatischem Zufügen aller "Apps", die man auch auf der Metro-Startseite hat


 derartige programme gibt es bereits, als ich es damit versucht habe wirkte das ganze allerdings noch nicht wirklich ausgereift. als jemand der großen spaß daran hat das standard windows design selbst zu verändern, kommt noch der punkt dazu das ich diese zusatzsoftware optisch nicht verändern kann, sondern mir nur das standard design bleibt. so sieht dann mein aktueller startbutton zB aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





golani79 schrieb:


> Ändern von 1 Registryeintrag und man hat wieder  seinen Windowsbutton mit dem normalen Startmenü und dem Desktop.


 das funktionierte in früheren vorschauversionen, inzwischen hat ms aber den code des alten startmenüs entfernt. in der verkaufsfassung wird dies also definitiv nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Enisra (1. September 2012)

Kwengie schrieb:


> also willst Du damit quasi aussagen,
> daß ich dazu zu doof bin, überhaupt ein Windows zu bedienen und so etwas verbiete ich mir!!!
> Ich lästere ja auch nicht über "seine" Meinung und akzeptiere dies bitte, daß ich Windows 8 einfach schrecklich für den PC finde.
> Ist toll für Dich, wenn Du voll auf Win8 abfährst, die Mehrheit tut es aber nicht und wir werden ja sehen, ob dieses BS floppt oder nicht.


 


Kwengie schrieb:


> soll ich jetzt lauter Verknüpfungen auf dieser merkwürdigen Metro-Übersicht ablegen?
> Super, dann habe ich letztendlich über 1.000de Ordner auf dem Desktop, sehr rational.


 
Also wenn man jetzt beide Kommentare hier so vergleicht, wo in dem einem dich aufregst weil ich sage dass dich anstellst und keine Sammelordner erstellst und im anderen eigentlich diese Aussage dann irgendwo wieder bestätigst
Außerdem verweiße ich nochmal auf den anderen Thread von dir und dem Start-Knopf


----------



## DarthDevil (1. September 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Sicher, so eine andere GUI ist schon eine  umstellung, aber man muss auch sagen das sich viele auch einfach  ziemlich anstellen


also ich stell mich sicher nicht an, rein  von der funktionalität betrachtet kann ich win8 genauso gut wie win7  bedienen. von der effizienz betrachtet allerdings, lässt sich win7  besser bedienen, sprich es ist schneller und komfortabler bedienbar.  wenn ich für etwas das ich vorher in 1 sek erledigt habe, auf einmal 5  sek brauche, ist das für mich kein fortschritt.


Enisra schrieb:


> Außerdem,  viel wichtiger ist eher wie die Leistung und Technik ist, nicht das man  keinen START-Knopf mehr hat und so Blödsinn


 dann stell  dir mal folgendes vor: kauf dir ein auto, dann baust du lenkrad und  pedale von der position am fahrersitz aus und setzt die dinger in den  kofferraum ein. und dann sag nochmal das leistung und technik wichtiger  ist als die bedienbarkeit.


----------



## Herbboy (1. September 2012)

Kwengie schrieb:


> soll ich jetzt lauter Verknüpfungen auf dieser merkwürdigen Metro-Übersicht ablegen?
> Super, dann habe ich letztendlich über 1.000de Ordner auf dem Desktop, sehr rational.


Quatsch   erstens habe ich gesagt, dass Du AUF DEM DESKTOP Verknüpfungen erstellen kann, und zweitens machst du die natürlich nur von den wichtigen Sachen und nicht von jeder Kleinigkeit, die Du Installierst. Du kannst auch zB 3 Ordner auf dem Desktop machen wie zB Games, Anwendungen und Tools und erst IN diese Ordner dann die Verknüpfungen, und wenn Du willst kann Du in den Orndern noch Unterordner machen wie zB Games/Action und Games/Strategie usw. - so wie Du es auch aktuell beim Win7-Startmenü machen kannst. Und so oder so: WENN du 1000de Ordner hättest, dann wäre da auch mit Win7 im Startmenü ein Riesenchaos - das hat also nichts mit win7 vs 8 zu tun 


@DarthDevil: ich finde ein Startmenü auch besser, man sollte aber eben nicht so tun, als MÜSSE man über Metro arbeiten und könne nicht mal ansatzweise wie bei win7 arbeiten - es gibt aber eben doch auch alternative Möglichkeiten, die fast wie das jetzige Startmenü sind. nur dass die "Ordner" nicht per Mausover von allei aufpoppen (siehe oben, eben Order mit Unterordnern). Mir geht es ja nur darum zu sagen, dass man mit Win8 sehr wohl fast wie mit Win7 arbeiten kann und in Win8 nicht zu allen Dingen gezwungen wird, die manche aktuell kritisieren, weil die noch gar nicht nach Alternativen gesucht haben.


----------



## DarthDevil (1. September 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Mir geht es ja nur darum zu sagen, dass man mit Win8 sehr wohl fast wie mit Win7 arbeiten kann und in Win8 nicht zu allen Dingen gezwungen wird, die manche aktuell kritisieren, weil die noch gar nicht nach Alternativen gesucht haben.


 genau, die betonung liegt auf "fast". ich denke ich habe erklärt warum das was du als alternative vorgeschlagen hast, für mich nicht ausreichend funktioniert. das "fast" reicht mir hier eben nicht, oft sind es eben gerade winzige details, die einen sehr großen unterschied machen.


----------



## golani79 (1. September 2012)

Mich würde mal interessieren, welche Windowsversionen die Leute hier nutzen, die sich so über Windows 8 aufregen.

Windows 7? Falls ja, wieso beschwert ihr euch? Gibt dann ja eh keinen Grund zum Wechseln - und wenn man immer noch XP oder ein älteres verwendet, man aber umsteigen will, kann man sich immer noch Windows 7 holen.

Win 8 werde ich definitv mal testen in der Releaseversion, da ich eh Zugang zu MSDN habe und es mich so nichts kosten wird.


----------



## DarthDevil (1. September 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, welche Windowsversionen die Leute hier nutzen, die sich so über Windows 8 aufregen.


 also ich nutze derzeit vista


----------



## MacChilla (1. September 2012)

Ich habe testweise bei meinem Lapi Win8 installiert. Am Anfang war es sehr ungewohnt, jetzt ist es fast schon einfacher und intuitiver als Vista oder Win7. Der Laptop startet immer noch Pfeilschnell und di Apps sind nach einer Gewöhnungsphase nicht schlecht.

P.S. An die PCGames - Leute: Drückt wann immer ihr wollt mal WINDOWS + I, dann könnt ihr den PC schnell ausschalten. Nur so als kleiner Tipp für die obige "Kritik"!


----------



## Brainscan1979 (1. September 2012)

das problem was ich bei windows 8 aktuell habe ( was aber mit sicherheit noch an den treiber liegt ) ist das is fps lags in games habe. Seid es D3,Gw2,Wow,TSW,etc pp leuft relativ super wen ned jede 2-3 min mal 5 sek die fps unter 10 gehen würden . k.a was das genau für ein problem liegt nur so lange dies bestät ist für mich als Zocker Windows 8 noch nicht intressant.


----------



## xNomAnorx (1. September 2012)

Der Look von Win8 gefällt mir überhaupt nicht.  Allein schon deswegen kommt ein Umstieg für mich nicht in Frage.


----------



## DarthDevil (1. September 2012)

MacChilla schrieb:


> P.S. An die PCGames - Leute: Drückt wann immer ihr wollt mal WINDOWS + I, dann könnt ihr den PC schnell ausschalten. Nur so als kleiner Tipp für die obige "Kritik"!


 schön und gut, aber das ändert trotzdem nichts an der furchtbaren oberfläche. am großteil der nutzer wird das wissen um diese tastenkombination ohnehin vorbeigehen. abgesehen davon kann ich mein vista auch recht schnell und unkompliziert per tastatur herunterfahren.


----------



## stockduck (1. September 2012)

Angeblich soll wieder EAX funktionieren... gibts dazu schon was?


----------



## DjDavyK (1. September 2012)

ALTER, das Fazit klingt SEHR einstudiert. Mal wieder Werbe Geld bekommen von Microsoft. Ich kauf mir auf KEINEN fall diesen Müll. Windows 8 wird ein großer Flop!
Da kann "PC Geldgier Games" alles schön reden!


----------



## Enisra (1. September 2012)

DjDavyK schrieb:


> ALTER, das Fazit klingt SEHR einstudiert. Mal wieder Werbe Geld bekommen von Microsoft. Ich kauf mir auf KEINEN fall diesen Müll. Windows 8 wird ein großer Flop!
> Da kann "PC Geldgier Games" alles schön reden!


 
Ah ja, is klar
Haste schön Begründet Kleiner, da, haste nen Hering und nun ab unter die Brücke

Sacht mal, kann man die nicht mal Sperren?


----------



## DjDavyK (1. September 2012)

"PC Geldgier Games" lebt nun mal von Werbe Geld!!!!
Und hast du überhaupt ne ahnung wie viel Micro für die
gesamte werbekampagne ausgibt!

Achja ich hasse Fisch!


----------



## Enisra (1. September 2012)

DjDavyK schrieb:


> "PC Geldgier Games" lebt nun mal von Werbe Geld!!!!
> Und hast du überhaupt ne ahnung wie viel Micro für die
> gesamte werbekampagne ausgibt!
> 
> Achja ich hasse Fisch!


 
Ja ne, man sieht wieder da kann einer es nur nicht ertragen keine Argumente gegen ein System zu haben, das er nicht leiden kann und versucht diese nun durch mutwillige Unterstellungen zu ersetzen

Außerdem, bevor dich hier mit Sprüchen lächerlich machst, solltest du und ähnlich verwirrte erstmal Werbung und Tests inkl. Wertungen ansehen, auch wenn das dir den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen wird


----------



## Odin333 (1. September 2012)

DarthDevil schrieb:


> schön und gut, aber das ändert trotzdem nichts an der furchtbaren oberfläche. am großteil der nutzer wird das wissen um diese tastenkombination ohnehin vorbeigehen. abgesehen davon kann ich mein vista auch recht schnell und unkompliziert per tastatur herunterfahren.


 
Die neue Oberfläche ist einfach praktisch. Und selbst die Leute, die die Tastenkombination nicht kennen, werden schnell merken, dass sie in Win 8 genau wie in Win 7 nur zwei Klicks zum herunterfahren brauchen.


----------



## golani79 (1. September 2012)

DarthDevil schrieb:


> schön und gut, aber das ändert trotzdem nichts an der furchtbaren oberfläche. am großteil der nutzer wird das wissen um diese tastenkombination ohnehin vorbeigehen. abgesehen davon kann ich mein vista auch recht schnell und unkompliziert per tastatur herunterfahren.


 
Das ist aber eben auch oftmals das Problem - wenn man tagtäglich ein System/Programm nutzt, dann sollte man sich evtl. auch mal ein wenig damit beschäftigen um es effizienter nutzen zu können.

Der Mensch ist einfach ein Gewohnheitstier und wenn mal was neues in einem anderen Gewand daherkommt, dann wird großartig aufbegehrt und es sei alles schei*e bevor man sich überhaupt mal richtig damit beschäftigt hat.

Wenn man Kritik sachlich belegt, hab ich ja nichts dagegen, aber wenns so wie hier, oft nur heißt, das ist sinnlos, das ist schei*e, dass kannst vergessen, dann kann man diese Kritik auch nicht ernst nehmen.

Also erstmal richtig mit den Programmen beschäftigen und dann kann man kritisieren.


----------



## dave1921 (1. September 2012)

Um den ganzen (meiner Meinung nach unberechtigten) Kritik mal den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen:
1) Der Desktop funktioniert wie gewohnt und hat auch die gleichen Funktionen. Die meisten Leute benutzen eh nur diesen und das Startmenü nicht.
2) Man kann sich die neue UI ("Metro") fast wie sein Startmenü einrichten! Statt den Ordnern legt man einfach Gruppen an (die Kacheln einfach per Drag and Drop ziehen, neue Gruppen kann man anlegen, indem man die Kachel zwischen zwei Gruppen zieht, bis ein graues Feld kommt). Man kann die Gruppen auch beschriften, wenn man die kleine Ansicht benutzt (unten rechts auf das "-" klicken). Dann macht man sich eine Gruppe mit den wichtigen Spielen, eine mit oft benutzten Tools, vielleicht noch eine für die Office-Suite. Man hat dann eine wunderbar übersichtliche Auflistung der Dinge, die man oft benutzt. Entspricht den automatisch angelegten Verknüpfungen und den ans Startmenü angehefteten Programmen bei Win 7. Den Rest der Programme findet man über Rechtsklick - "Alle Apps" statt "Alle Programme". Eine furchtbare Änderung!
3) Wer die Apps schlecht findet, soll sie nicht benutzen - niemand zwingt ihn dazu. Kacheln einfach entfernen und gut ist.
4) Apps muss man nicht schliessen, die Apps werden eingefroren, wenn sie nicht benutzt werden.

Ich verstehe die Kritik einfach nicht, man kann sich mit der neuen UI eine wunderbare Auflistung seiner wichtigen Programme anlegen und hat auch gleich E-Mails, News und die Aktivität von sozialen Netzen im Blick. Aber warum einfach, wenn es auch kompliziert geht? Vor allem, wenn man das komplizierte gewohnt ist!

edit: Hab schon die finale RTM-Version auf einer Festplatte installiert (Dreamspark, früheres MSDN-AA). Sobald ich Zeit habe (vermutlich irgendwann nächste Woche) werde ich wahrscheinlich komplett umstellen, muss nur noch einen Treiber finden (Notebook, hab noch keinen funktionierenden Treiber für den Free-Fall-Sensor gefunden) und meine Daten übernehmen.


----------



## Stingshot22 (1. September 2012)

ABGELEHNT!
Grund: Weil, wegen, ist so.

Ob mein PC dadurch schneller läuft ist mir scheiß egal! Die Benutzeroberfläche gefällt mir nicht, basta! Wenn das jetzige Interface (alà Vista / 7) nutzbar wäre vielleicht, aber so nicht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. September 2012)

Für mich auch unverständlich, warum man das nicht optional gemacht hat:

Option 1: Klassische Ansicht: Mit Desktop + Startbutton etc. (wie eben bei Win 7 und früher)
Option 2: Neue Metro-Ansicht: Wie sie jetzt Standard bei Win 8 ist.

Da hätte sich das jeder so aussuchen können, wie er möchte. Und das ist auch kein Problem, das so zu machen, die sind bei Microsoft einfach nur zu stur und wollen ihre Metro(oder wie auch immer das jetzt heißt)-Ansicht unbedingt durchdrücken.


----------



## DarthDevil (1. September 2012)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Die neue Oberfläche ist einfach praktisch. Und selbst die Leute, die die Tastenkombination nicht kennen, werden schnell merken, dass sie in Win 8 genau wie in Win 7 nur zwei Klicks zum herunterfahren brauchen.


 also "praktisch" ist sicher das allerletzte wort das ich mit win8 in verbindung bringen würde. 


golani79 schrieb:


> Das ist aber eben auch oftmals das Problem -  wenn man tagtäglich ein System/Programm nutzt, dann sollte man sich  evtl. auch mal ein wenig damit beschäftigen um es effizienter nutzen zu  können.


mach ich durchaus wenn möglich, aber die große masse  an nutzern wirst du dazu kaum bringen. ich muss auch sagen, ich kann das  verstehen. es ist einfach extremst frustrierend wenn man sich mühsam  und mit viel zeitaufwand in eine software einarbeitet, nur um dann  festzustellen, dass alles umsonst war weil schon wieder das ganze  konzept in der neuen version über den haufen geworfen wurde. manche  software hat das ganze bereits so weit getrieben, dass ich aufgehört hab  sie zu nutzen, weil ich schlicht und einfach nicht hinterherkam mich in  die änderungen einzuarbeiten, windows ist da bereits gefährlich nahe  dran an diesem punkt.


golani79 schrieb:


> Wenn man Kritik  sachlich belegt, hab ich ja nichts dagegen, aber wenns so wie hier, oft  nur heißt, das ist sinnlos, das ist schei*e, dass kannst vergessen, dann  kann man diese Kritik auch nicht ernst nehmen.


also ich denke doch das ich meine kritik begründe


dave1921 schrieb:


> 1) Der Desktop funktioniert wie gewohnt und hat  auch die gleichen Funktionen. Die meisten Leute benutzen eh nur diesen  und das Startmenü nicht.


 falsch, nur weil microsoft das  behauptet, muss das noch lange nicht der wahrheit entsprechen, ich nutze  das startmenü recht häufig, ebenso die meisten windows nutzer die ich  kenne.


dave1921 schrieb:


> 2) Man kann sich die neue UI ("Metro") fast wie sein Startmenü einrichten!


also  in der version die ich getestet habe war das meines wissens noch nicht  möglich. aber selbst wenn, habe ich lediglich die gleiche funktionalität  wie vorher. damit ich eine neue oberfläche für gut befinde, ist es für  mich ZWINGEND erforderlich das selbige BESSER ist als der vorgänger. ist  sie das nicht, ist die umgewöhnung nichts weiter als ein überflüssiger  zusatzaufwand, der die effektive nutzung für mich zumindest für eine  zeit lang verlangsamt und somit einfach nur nervig. 
mein größter  kritikpunkt bleibt sowieso, das neue menü ist bildschirmfüllend,  ständiger wechsel zwischen desktop und menü find ich nervig. ich will  eine oberfläche die sich so wie die alte nahtlos ineinander fügt, und  kein schizophrenie-windows.


dave1921 schrieb:


> 3) Wer die Apps  schlecht findet, soll sie nicht benutzen - niemand zwingt ihn dazu.  Kacheln einfach entfernen und gut ist.


schön da stimm ich dir zu, ich werd sie nicht nutzen, weil ich auch win8 nicht nutzen werde.


dave1921 schrieb:


> 4) Apps muss man nicht schliessen, die Apps werden eingefroren, wenn sie nicht benutzt werden.


  muss man doch, selbst eingefroren belegen sie zwangsläufig noch unnötig  speicher. mag bei ein oder zwei apps noch nicht dramatisch sein, aber  bei meinem nutzerverhalten wo mein rechner doch oft sehr lange  laufzeiten ohne pause hat, würde sich das irgendwann schon summieren.


dave1921 schrieb:


> Ich  verstehe die Kritik einfach nicht, man kann sich mit der neuen UI eine  wunderbare Auflistung seiner wichtigen Programme anlegen und hat auch  gleich E-Mails, News und die Aktivität von sozialen Netzen im Blick.


 ich versteh nicht warum das alles für win8 sprechen soll. alles was du hier schreibst kann ich mit meinem vista ebenfalls tun.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. September 2012)

Hrhr, wie Samsung Microsoft foppt:  Windows 8: Samsung spendiert Windows Startmen


----------



## golani79 (2. September 2012)

DarthDevil schrieb:


> also ich denke doch das ich meine kritik begründe


 
Stimmt - war auch nicht spezifisch auf dich bezogen.
Hätte das vlt. ein wenig anders formulieren sollen. Aber hab das halt mit reingenommen, weil es allgemein einfach ziemlich viele Stimmen gibt, die Windwos 8 nur runtermachen, ohne zu sagen wieso sie Windows 8 denn so schlecht finden.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (2. September 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, der Wechsel von 7 auf 8 ist wohl nicht sooo lohnenswert, aber wenn man aus den gleichen Gründen halt immer noch mit XP rumwerkelt


 Kommt halt immer auf meinen PC an und das was ich damit tun möchte. Ein Spieler ist ja nicht umhingekommen spätestens mit Win7 einen Wechsel zu vollziehen. Ein PC der als reiner Büroknecht funktioniert und auch entsprechend technisch ausgerüstet ist, läuft eventuell auch noch zuverlässig unter XP. Alles ne Frage der Perspektive und der Anforderungen die gestellt werden. Aber solang Win7 alle Anforderungen erfüllt, die ich an mein OS Stelle (OS für Desktop PCs, Stabilität, Geschwindigkeit, Kompatiblität zu Bürosoftware und Spielen) muss ich ja nicht wechseln. Ganz egal ob MS jetzt nen neues OS rausbringt oder nicht...


----------



## Enisra (2. September 2012)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Kommt halt immer auf meinen PC an und das was ich damit tun möchte. Ein Spieler ist ja nicht umhingekommen spätestens mit Win7 einen Wechsel zu vollziehen.


 
nicht wirklich, wenn man eh nur Spiele mir DX9 spielt, was ja immer noch nicht gerade wenige sind dank der Xbox-Bremse
Und auch die Statistiken sagen eigentlich auch etwas anderes


----------



## Maiernator (2. September 2012)

Mein Rechner hat mittlerweile  5 Jahre aufn Buckel und läuft immer noch einwandfrei unter Win7. Ich will Win8 nicht schlecht reden, da ich es noch nicht getestet habe. Aber für meinen Rechner lohnt es sich nicht mehr. 
Die Ms Strategie so schnell wieder ein neues OS rauszupfeffern ist hingegen schon fragwürdig, tja bei ner neuenKkiste werd ichs mir dann mal überlegen.


----------



## Litusail (2. September 2012)

Mal ne Frage, warum wurde denn nicht die Verkaufsversion getestet? 

Ich meine die könnte man sich als Trial Version runterladen oder nicht?


----------



## Lightbringer667 (2. September 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> nicht wirklich, wenn man eh nur Spiele mir DX9 spielt, was ja immer noch nicht gerade wenige sind dank der Xbox-Bremse
> Und auch die Statistiken sagen eigentlich auch etwas anderes


 Ich sag ja auch nicht, dass es alle gemacht haben. Sinnvoll wäre es trotzdem gewesen, allein wegen der Unterstützung größerer Festplatten und größerem Arbeitsspeicher


----------



## Enisra (2. September 2012)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Ich sag ja auch nicht, dass es alle gemacht haben. Sinnvoll wäre es trotzdem gewesen, allein wegen der Unterstützung größerer Festplatten und größerem Arbeitsspeicher


 
och, ich sag ja auch nicht dass das keinen Sinn gemacht hätte 
Aber wie gesagt, wenn alles läuft, warum wechseln und im Zweifelsfall merkt man auch nicht was man verpasst
Nur wenn man dann mal die Vorteile gesehen hat will man auch nicht mehr zurück


----------



## golani79 (2. September 2012)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Ich sag ja auch nicht, dass es alle gemacht haben. Sinnvoll wäre es trotzdem gewesen, allein wegen der Unterstützung größerer Festplatten und größerem Arbeitsspeicher


 
Was hat Windows 7 mit der Größe des Arbeitsspeichers zu tun?


----------



## Enisra (2. September 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Was hat Windows 7 mit der Größe des Arbeitsspeichers zu tun?


 
Naja, wenn man noch eine 32-Bit Version hat


----------



## golani79 (2. September 2012)

Schon klar - aber 64 bit ist ja nicht Win7 exklusiv.


----------



## Enisra (2. September 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Schon klar - aber 64 bit ist ja nicht Win7 exklusiv.


 
sicher, gibt ja auch schon XP als 64bit Version, aber wenn man eh noch ein so altes System hat, dessen Mainboard nur max 4 GB unterstützt


----------



## golani79 (2. September 2012)

Mit nem Umstieg von XP auf Win7 macht man sicherlich nichts falsch.
Wollte nur einwerfen, dass es 64 halt auch schon vorher gab und ich kenne auch Leute, die XP 32 bit hatten und dann auf XP 64 bit umgestiegen sind - deswegen.

Über Win8 werde ich mich hier eh nicht auslassen, weil ich es zu wenig kenne um groß mitzureden - schau es mir jedenfalls mal an und werde mir meine eigene Meinung darüber bilden.

Aber wars eigentlich nicht immer so, dass so gut wie bei jedem neuen Windows gejammert wurde? ^^


----------



## Chronik (2. September 2012)

Ich bin auch von XP auf Win 7 gewechselt aber das nur neben bei.

Hätte man diesen Test nicht als VOD machen können? Nicht das ich Euch (PCGames) nicht glaube aber so kann es jeder sehn! (und man brauch nicht so zu lesen und Ihr (PCGames Team) nicht so viel zu schreiben^^) Und man hätte gesehn wie sich Win 8, mit dem Game/s verhält.


----------



## MICHI123 (2. September 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Also ich fahr Windows seit Jahren nur über eine Verknüpfung auf "shutdown" runter (Standard Commandozeilen Befehl. Seit Vista hab ich das in der Schnellstart leiste liegen so daß ich den Rechner mit Win+9 ruckzuck runterfahre.


Wie oft fährst du den Rechner den runter, dass sich diese Einsparung von einem Klick sich lohnt?  *Startklick* + *herunterfahrenklick* das dauert doch höchstens eine Sekunde =D


----------



## Kwengie (2. September 2012)

ja toll,
was nützt mir das?
Diese Ordner gehören in das Startmenü, ohne meinen Desktop zu verschandeln.


----------



## IceManXPrimE (2. September 2012)

Ich benutze seit 4 Jahren Vista 64.
Bin absolut zufrieden, klar zu Release war Vista echt ein Krampf.
Die Umstellung auf 64bit, die Performance, die Treiber und sonstige Kompatibilitätsprobleme usw.
Vista war einfach seiner Zeit vorraus, die PCs waren zu schwach.

Mal schauen vielleicht lege ich mir Win 8 zu, wenn die Performance zu Vista/Win 7 deutlich zulegen sollte bzw. es einfach besser wird.
Bzw. ich mal Lust habe auf ein neues Betriebssystem. Win 7 lasse ich bewusst aus, da es einfach keinen großen Unterschied zu Vista gibt (Win 7 ist für mich sogar eher die entschlackte Lite-Version von Vista).


----------



## golani79 (2. September 2012)

Kwengie schrieb:


> ja toll,
> was nützt mir das?
> Diese Ordner gehören in das Startmenü, ohne meinen Desktop zu verschandeln.


 
Musst du es kaufen? Musst du es nutzen? Nein!

Also wieso heulst do so rum wegen Win8? Nutz halt einfach weiterhin dein OS und falls du ein neueres willst, weil du eine ältere Version hast, dann besorg dir doch einfach Win7 wenn dir Win8 nicht gefällt ... hast du bereits Win7, dann bleib doch einfach dabei. 

Weiß echt nicht, was daran so kompliziert ist.


----------



## DarthDevil (2. September 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Aber wars eigentlich nicht immer so, dass so gut wie bei jedem neuen Windows gejammert wurde? ^^


 mal ganz abgesehen davon das meckern und jammern gerade in deutschland bestandteil der kultur ist, wage ich mal zu behaupten das einen die erfahrung mit microsoft(auch abseits von windows) gelehrt hat, dass es bei denen eine scheinbar endlose quelle dummer ideen gibt, ganz zu schweigen von häufig mangelhafter qualität.


----------



## Jaytek (2. September 2012)

Hm..die Erfahrung zeigt "überspringe jeweils eine Windows Version" Beispiele : 

Windows 98 - nice, Windows 2000 / ME - crap, Windows XP - nice, Windows Vista - crap,
Windows 7 - nice, Windows 8 - ....? 

Teilweise empfinde ich auch die Abstände der OS Versions zu kurz. Sobald man wirklich tief im aktuellsten OS beheimatet ist, kommt schon die nächste Version. Mein Rechner tanzt frühestens auf der Windows 9 - Hochzeit


----------



## Lightbringer667 (2. September 2012)

Jaytek schrieb:


> Hm..die Erfahrung zeigt "überspringe jeweils eine Windows Version" Beispiele :
> 
> Windows 98 - nice, Windows 2000 / ME - crap, Windows XP - nice, Windows Vista - crap,
> Windows 7 - nice, Windows 8 - ....?
> ...


 
Win 2000 und ME auf eine Stufe stellen ist doch arg gewagt  
Mal abgesehen davon, dass 2000 mal absolut kein Crap war. Nach dem ersten Servicepack lief darauf alles und das Ding war bei mir über Jahre hinweg super stabil und war ein riesen schritt vom doch sehr zickigen Win98: Untersützung von USB, verbesserte Netzwerk Stabilität und Kompatiblität, das Einrichten neuer Hardware war zum ersten Mal wirklich "Plug & Play" ohne erzwungen Neustart, neue DX Version die wirklich unterstützt wurde, hat kaum Bluescreens produziert...
Ich weiß nicht welche Win2k Version du benutzt hast, aber so gut wie das OS lief bei mir dann erst Win7 wieder.


----------



## dave1921 (2. September 2012)

Jaytek schrieb:


> Hm..die Erfahrung zeigt "überspringe jeweils eine Windows Version" Beispiele :
> 
> Windows 98 - nice, Windows 2000 / ME - crap, Windows XP - nice, Windows Vista - crap,
> Windows 7 - nice, Windows 8 - ....?
> ...


Vista war zum Launch auch nicht schlimmer als Xp - das war nämlich wirklich ein Krampf (ja, ich hatte es kurz nach dem Launch auf einem neuen PC). Ist bei älterer Software unzählige Male abgestürzt (wenn die Software überhaupt was tat). Vista war deutlich besser (mit passender Hardware), wer aber versucht hatte, das auf einem fünf Jahre alten PC zu installieren ist gnadenlos gescheitert - Grund war die Umstellung des Treibermodells, das neue Treiber erfordert hat (wer sich mal Treiber anschaut wird sehen, dass es für Xp eigene Treiber gibt, während Vista, 7 und 8 meist die gleichen Treiber benutzen können). Auch die RAM-Nutzung haben die Leute nicht verstanden (leerer RAM nutzt niemandem etwas und ist vergeudeter RAM - darum hat Vista versucht, diesen mit häufig genutzten Dateien zu füllen - braucht etwas länger zum Booten, dafür startet alles viel schneller). Win 7 hat das etwas zurückgefahren. Ich würde die Liste so schreiben:
Win 98 - Crap; Win Me - Crap; Win Xp - naja; Win Vista - nice; Win 7 - nice; Win 8 - Eindruck bisher: nice


----------



## DarthDevil (3. September 2012)

Jaytek schrieb:


> Hm..die Erfahrung zeigt "überspringe jeweils eine Windows Version" Beispiele :
> 
> Windows 98 - nice, Windows 2000 / ME - crap, Windows XP - nice, Windows Vista - crap,
> Windows 7 - nice, Windows 8 - ....?


nun ja, das hört man ja oft, wobei ich da nicht so ganz zustimmen kann.98 und me hab ich nie benutzt, nur 95, das war eigentlich nicht schlecht für die damalige zeit. 2000 hab ich nur wenig eigene erfahrung, aber an sich hatte ich doch den eindruck das die meisten damit recht zufrieden waren. xp hab ich dann wohl die meiste zeit genutzt fand ich sehr gut. zu vista hab ich gewechselt als es schon eine ganze weile auf dem markt war, und nutze es immer noch, ich finds eigentlich sehr gut. win7 hingegen finde ich persönlich nicht so schön, besonders mit der neuen tastleiste kann ich mich so gar nicht anfreunden. das ich win8 als totalkatastrophe ansehe, hab ich ja zuvor schon ausführlicher erklärt.


Jaytek schrieb:


> Teilweise empfinde ich auch die Abstände der OS Versions zu kurz. Sobald man wirklich tief im aktuellsten OS beheimatet ist, kommt schon die nächste Version. Mein Rechner tanzt frühestens auf der Windows 9 - Hochzeit


 stimmt, die abstände sind defintiv deutlich zu kurz. ich bin schon froh das ich inzwischen in vista so drin bin wie ich es bei xp war, auf den frust mich schon wieder umzugewöhnen kann ich gut und gerne verzichten.


----------



## Herbboy (3. September 2012)

DarthDevil schrieb:


> stimmt, die abstände sind defintiv deutlich zu kurz. ich bin schon froh das ich inzwischen in vista so drin bin wie ich es bei xp war, auf den frust mich schon wieder umzugewöhnen kann ich gut und gerne verzichten.


versteh ich nicht: XP und Vista (und win7) sind doch von der Bedienung her fast gleich, was gibt es da groß umzugewöhnen? Das einzig wirklich "neue" bei Vista war an sich die Tatsache, dass einige Schritte erst eine erneute Zustimmung erforderten, die bei XP nicht nötig war


----------



## DarthDevil (3. September 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> versteh ich nicht: XP und Vista (und win7) sind doch von der Bedienung her fast gleich, was gibt es da groß umzugewöhnen? Das einzig wirklich "neue" bei Vista war an sich die Tatsache, dass einige Schritte erst eine erneute Zustimmung erforderten, die bei XP nicht nötig war


 naja, oberflächlich betrachtet mag das ja stimmen, aber eine menge dinge waren völlig anders. die suchfunktion ist beispielsweise komplett anders, ebenso die netzwerksteuerung, am windows explorer gabs auch ne ganze reihe änderungen, die benutzerordner wurden ganz anders strukturiert, änderungen in diversen einstellungsmenüs....diese liste könnte man endlos weiterführen. als "fast gleich" würde ich das jedenfalls nicht bezeichnen, so etwas würde ich erst sagen wenn man wochenlang damit arbeiten kann ohne auch nur einen kleinen unterschied zu finden.
selbst die bedienung von vista und win7 würde ich nicht als fast gleich bezeichnen, auch da gibt es eine menge unterschiede aufgrund derer ich immer noch vista besser finde.


----------



## Farukedos (3. September 2012)

Jaytek schrieb:


> Hm..die Erfahrung zeigt "überspringe jeweils eine Windows Version" Beispiele :
> 
> Windows 98 - nice, Windows 2000 / ME - crap, Windows XP - nice, Windows Vista - crap,
> Windows 7 - nice, Windows 8 - ....?
> ...


 
An dem Post erkennt man jetzt eben dein Alter. Du glaubst Windows 2000 und ME wären das gleiche OS obwohl die total verschieden sind UND GENAU Windows 2000 gilt als stabilste und sicherste Betriebsystem welches MS je gemacht hat!

Außerdem:

Windows 1 - crap, Windows 2 - crap, Windows 3.x - gut, Windows NT 3.5 - gut, Windows 95 - gut, Windows 4 - gut, Windows 98 - gut, Windows ME - scheiße, Windows 2000(NT 5.0) - gut, Windows XP(NT 5.1) - gut, Windows Vista(NT 6.0) - SP0-scheiße SP2- gut, Windows 7(NT 6.1) - gut, Windows 8(NT 6.2) - best


----------



## Rabowke (3. September 2012)

Farukedos schrieb:


> An dem Post erkennt man jetzt eben dein Alter. Du glaubst Windows 2000 und ME wären das gleiche OS obwohl die total verschieden sind UND GENAU Windows 2000 gilt als stabilste und sicherste Betriebsystem welches MS je gemacht hat!


Nun übertreiben wir mal nicht ... 

Windows 2k war wirklich gut, aber das stabilste & sicherste OS dürfte immer noch die Servervariante sein. 2003 & 2008 liefen bei uns auf div. Servern über Jahre im 24/7 Einsatz. In der Zeit musste ich, als Beispiel, meinen privat betriebenen Ubuntu Server häufiger neustarten, weil kritische Updates installiert wurden. 

Wie dem auch sei, ich hab mir Vista beim Release als 64bit OS geholt und hatte keine Probleme. Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit läuft aktuell auf meinem privaten Rechner und ich sehe absolut *keinen* Grund, warum ich auf Windows 8 umsteigen sollte. Das ganze look'n'feel gefällt mir absolut nicht. In meinen Augen ist die ganze GUI für Touch-Systeme entwickelt worden, d.h. Smartphone + Tablet? Macht sicherlich Sinn. Desktop? 

Im Leben nicht.

Vllt. werde ich auch so ein verbohrter User, wie die Windows XP User heute schon sind. Ich werde Win 7 so lange nutzen, wie es eben geht.


----------



## NineEleven (3. September 2012)

In vielen Fällen ist weniger eben mehr, weshalb Win 7 von Vista eben ein sehr guter Schritt war. Da haben sie im Kern viel gutes gemacht wie z.B. besseres Speichermanagement und auch Threading und außen viel Schrott weggeschmissen, mit dem Vista überladen war. Deswegen ist Win 7 für mich immer noch das Über-OS von MS. Stabil, schick und gut zu bedienen.

Und jetzt kommt mit Win 8 ein Tablet-OS, das den Spagat zwischen Tablet und Desktop einfach nicht ganz schafft. Geht man mit der Maus in die obere rechte Ecke, weil man dort ein "x" betätigen will, popt das Menü auf. Es ist einfach wie Vista wieder genau die Bananensoftware, die beim Kunden reifen wird. Viele tolle Features, nicht ganz durchdacht aber die Ideen machens ja. Mit einigen Updates und Service Packs fürn Desktop wirds vielleicht was. Auf nem MS Surface funktionierts bestimmt super aber für den Desktop werd ich entweder auf eine reife Version von 8 oder gleich auf 9 waren.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. September 2012)

Irgendwann schaffe ich mir auch noch Win7 original an, im Moment nutze ich die kostenlose Enterprise-Version.
Wenn der neue Rechner nächstes Jahr ansteht, werde ich bewusst Win8 meiden. Bringt doch eh keinen besonderen Vorteil, sondern macht in meinen Augen vieles nur Umständlicher und Smartphone-like, was gar nicht mein Ding ist.


----------



## NineEleven (3. September 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> im Moment nutze ich die kostenlose Enterprise-Version.



Wow MS verschenkt Betriebssysteme! Oder musste den Rechner nach 1 Stunde immer neustarten?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. September 2012)

NineEleven schrieb:


> Wow MS verschenkt Betriebssysteme! Oder musste den Rechner nach 1 Stunde immer neustarten?


 Manche sehen das als aufwendig, aber ich habe es mir seit einem knappen Jahr zur Gewohnheit gemacht, das OS alle 3 Monate neu aufzusetzen, freizuschalten und dann 90 Tage lang ohne Einschränkungen zu nutzen. Solch ein Akt dauert vielleicht eine 1/2 bis 3/4-Stunde (inkl. das Draufziehen der aktuellsten Treiber und Updates). Bis jetzt komm ich damit gut zurecht. 
Ich nutze Win7 eh meist nur zum Zocken gewisser Spiele, die unter XP schlechter oder gar nicht laufen, und das sind eher sehr wenige. Sonst nutze ich überwiegend XP, weil es sauber läuft und ich immer noch gerne damit arbeite.

Aber trotzdem werd ich mir bald eine echte Kaufversion anschaffen, wenn der neue Rechner steht. Beim jetzigen bleib ich beim gewohnten Prozedere.


----------



## Sunrunner (3. September 2012)

Das, was mich jetzt noch interessiert, ist: "Wie sieht es mit dem Gerücht aus, dass auf Win8 auch XBox 360 Spiele lauffähig sind?!"


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. September 2012)

Sunrunner schrieb:


> Das, was mich jetzt noch interessiert, ist: "Wie sieht es mit dem Gerücht aus, dass auf Win8 auch XBox 360 Spiele lauffähig sind?!"


 Hatte man nicht Ähnliches bei Vista bzw. Win 7 behauptet ? Also ich würde dem Gerücht keinen Glauben schenken.


----------



## Herbboy (3. September 2012)

DarthDevil schrieb:


> naja, oberflächlich betrachtet mag das ja stimmen, aber eine menge dinge waren völlig anders. die suchfunktion ist beispielsweise komplett anders, ebenso die netzwerksteuerung, am windows explorer gabs auch ne ganze reihe änderungen, die benutzerordner wurden ganz anders strukturiert, änderungen in diversen einstellungsmenüs....diese liste könnte man endlos weiterführen. als "fast gleich" würde ich das jedenfalls nicht bezeichnen, so etwas würde ich erst sagen wenn man wochenlang damit arbeiten kann ohne auch nur einen kleinen unterschied zu finden. .


 Aber als das sind nur kleine UNterschiede, bei denen ICH bei weitem nicht sagen würde, dass man sich da großartig "umgewöhnen" muss. Statt "Eigene Dateien" haste halt im Explorer zusätzlich noch Bilder usw.,

Und zB das mit den Netzwerkeinstellungen lass ich nicht gelten  Die konfigurierst Du idR auch nur EINmal und dann eine lange Zeit nicht mehr. Da musst Du auch bei WinXP - wenn Du mal was ändern willst - erneut nachsehen, wie genau das noch mal war, da Du das sicher wieder vergessen hast.


----------



## Rabowke (3. September 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber als das sind nur kleine UNterschiede, bei denen ICH bei weitem nicht sagen würde, dass man sich da großartig "umgewöhnen" muss. Statt "Eigene Dateien" haste halt im Explorer zusätzlich noch Bilder usw.,
> [...]


Ich persönlich finde ja, dass sowas noch das "kleinste" Übel ist. Wir leben im Jahr 2012, die meisten Spieler haben potente Grafikkarten, ordentlich CPU Power und viel RAM.

Warum sieht die Oberfläche dann so "rückständig" aus? Schau dir mal einen typischen Aero-Desktop an, und vgl. diesen mit einem Screenshot vom neuen Startmenü bzw. Look'n'Feel des gesamten Desktops.

Das ist für mich absolut nicht nachvollziehbar und selbst Linux, sonst immer das Stiefkind der GUI Designer, hat in Ubuntu und anderen aktuellen Distros deutlich mehr Charme.

Damit mein ich jetzt nicht nur Farben oder fehlende Transparenz, sondern auch die hakelige Steuerung bzw. das stets präsente Gefühl, dass man das mit einem Finger jetzt irgendwie schneller bedient hätte, eben weil es nicht gut auf die Maus bzw. Bedienung per M+T abgestimmt wurde.

Das ist jedenfalls mein Eindruck nach ein paar Stunden testen in einer VM. 

Ich bleib dabei: *Do not want!*


----------



## DarthDevil (3. September 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber als das sind nur kleine UNterschiede, bei denen ICH bei weitem nicht sagen würde, dass man sich da großartig "umgewöhnen" muss. Statt "Eigene Dateien" haste halt im Explorer zusätzlich noch Bilder usw.,


 finde ich schon das das eine große umgewöhnung ist. wenn ich jahrelang mit einem xp gearbeitet habe, dauert es nunmal eine recht lange zeit bis ich wieder genauso schnell und effektiv mit einem neuen system arbeiten kann. was mich vor allem stört ist, dass viele änderungen einfach sinnlos sind, weil sie keinen vorteil bringen, aber hauptsache man macht alles neu nur damit man sich umgewöhnen muss.


Herbboy schrieb:


> Und zB das mit den Netzwerkeinstellungen lass ich nicht gelten  Die konfigurierst Du idR auch nur EINmal und dann eine lange Zeit nicht mehr. Da musst Du auch bei WinXP - wenn Du mal was ändern willst - erneut nachsehen, wie genau das noch mal war, da Du das sicher wieder vergessen hast.


 da muss ich auch widersprechen, gerade wenn ich etwas nur selten verwende, ist eine umgewöhnung umso nerviger. bei xp musste ich in dem punkt zB schon nichts mehr nachsehen wenn ich was ändern wollte. mit vista komm ich inzwischen auch wieder genauso zurecht, aber sieht man win7 an, ist schon wieder alles anders. sowas nervt mich halt einfacht tierisch. nur einmal möchte ich nen betriebssystem haben, bei dem ich nicht 1000stunden googlen muss um es genauso nutzen zu können wie den vorgänger.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde ja, dass sowas noch das  "kleinste" Übel ist. Wir leben im Jahr 2012, die meisten Spieler haben  potente Grafikkarten, ordentlich CPU Power und viel RAM.
> 
> Warum  sieht die Oberfläche dann so "rückständig" aus? Schau dir mal einen  typischen Aero-Desktop an, und vgl. diesen mit einem Screenshot vom  neuen Startmenü bzw. Look'n'Feel des gesamten Desktops.


  du vergisst wohl, das sich der größte teil eben nicht aus spielern  zusammensetzt, und somit auch die hardware der großen masse bei weitem  nicht in die leistungsregionen eines spielerechners kommt.
abgesehen davon möchte ich auch als spieler keine oberfläche, die mir unmengen an ressourcen verbraucht.


----------



## Rabowke (3. September 2012)

DarthDevil schrieb:


> du vergisst wohl, das sich der größte teil eben nicht aus spielern  zusammensetzt, und somit auch die hardware der großen masse bei weitem  nicht in die leistungsregionen eines spielerechners kommt.
> abgesehen davon möchte ich auch als spieler keine oberfläche, die mir unmengen an ressourcen verbraucht.


Ich sprach von Spielern, weil wir hier in einem PC Spieleforum sind ... 

Des Weiteren stellt sogar die integrierte Grafikeinheiten meines Mainboards die Aeroeffekte ohne Probleme dar. D.h. "Unmengen von Ressourcen" kann hier wohl nur ein schlechter Scherz sein. 

In meinem Linuxserver werkelt eine 16MB Grafikkarte, dort werden Transparenzeffekte auch ohne Probleme dargestellt.


----------



## DarthDevil (3. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich sprach von Spielern, weil wir hier in einem PC Spieleforum sind ...
> 
> Des Weiteren stellt sogar die integrierte Grafikeinheiten meines Mainboards die Aeroeffekte ohne Probleme dar. D.h. "Unmengen von Ressourcen" kann hier wohl nur ein schlechter Scherz sein.
> 
> In meinem Linuxserver werkelt eine 16MB Grafikkarte, dort werden Transparenzeffekte auch ohne Probleme dargestellt.


 stimmt wenn man win7 und win8 vergleicht, geb ich dir auch recht, so billing wie mit den kacheln muss es wirklich nicht aussehen. ich wollte auch nur andeuten, das man das mit der oberfläche auch nicht übertreiben sollte, da könnte man theoretisch durchaus zu viel leistung verbrauchen. ganz so ohne scheint aero auch nicht zu sein, warum sonst schaltet mein vista das automatisch aus sobalt ich ein spiel starte?


----------



## Rabowke (3. September 2012)

DarthDevil schrieb:


> stimmt wenn man win7 und win8 vergleicht, geb ich dir auch recht, so billing wie mit den kacheln muss es wirklich nicht aussehen. ich wollte auch nur andeuten, das man das mit der oberfläche auch nicht übertreiben sollte, da könnte man theoretisch durchaus zu viel leistung verbrauchen. ganz so ohne scheint aero auch nicht zu sein, warum sonst schaltet mein vista das automatisch aus sobalt ich ein spiel starte?


Kann ich dir nicht sagen, denn ich benutze Windows 7 64bit und dort ist Aero, so weit ich das Beurteilen kann, die ganze Zeit immer aktiv. Denn ich wechsel relativ häufig mit Alt+Tab bzw. Win+Tab um z.B. zum Browser, iRC Clienten etc. zu wechseln.

Einige Spiele haben sogar nativen Aero-Support, d.h. du siehst dann im Minivorschaufenster das aktuelle Spielgeschehen.
World of Warcraft sei hier z.B. als Beispiel erwähnt! 

Übrigens gebe ich dir recht, dass ein UI nicht überladen sein muss bzw. sollte. Aus dem Grund gefällt mir ja das aktuelle Windows 7 so gut. Es fühlt sich leicht an, sieht leicht aus ... ein wenig Transparenz hier, ein paar runde Ecken dort. Fertig.

Windows 8 ist das gefühlte Gegenteil und für mich, immer subjektiv!, ein Schritt in die *falsche* Richtung. Allerdings hab ich überlegt, meine Vista 64bit Lizenz gg. eine Windows 8 Upgradelizenz einzutauschen, einfach den Augenblick mitnehmen & günstig eine legale Version erwerben. Wer weiß wie lange Windows 7 noch unterstützt wird ... später wird man wohl, so wie jetzt, relativ viel Geld für eine Win 8 Lizenz auf den Tisch legen müssen.


----------



## DarthDevil (3. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Übrigens gebe ich dir recht, dass ein UI nicht überladen sein muss bzw. sollte. Aus dem Grund gefällt mir ja das aktuelle Windows 7 so gut. Es fühlt sich leicht an, sieht leicht aus ... ein wenig Transparenz hier, ein paar runde Ecken dort. Fertig.


stimmt, das ist deutlich schicker als bei win8. wobei ich ja noch nie für standard-designs war, bei meinem vista hab ich mir ein eigenes erstellt 


Rabowke schrieb:


> Windows 8 ist das gefühlte Gegenteil und für mich, immer subjektiv!, ein Schritt in die *falsche* Richtung. Allerdings hab ich überlegt, meine Vista 64bit Lizenz gg. eine Windows 8 Upgradelizenz einzutauschen, einfach den Augenblick mitnehmen & günstig eine legale Version erwerben. Wer weiß wie lange Windows 7 noch unterstützt wird ... später wird man wohl, so wie jetzt, relativ viel Geld für eine Win 8 Lizenz auf den Tisch legen müssen.


also ich denke doch das win7 noch eine ganze weile unterstützt wird. wenn man so die aktuelle meinung zu win8 ansieht, würde ich auch nicht ausschließen das sich die geschichte wie bei xp wiederholt und win7 noch lange das meistverwendete windows bleibt.
geld werd ich für win8 jedenfalls nicht ausgeben. wobei ich als student warscheinlich sowieso wieder an eine kostenlose lizenz komme, war bei win7 auch schon so.


----------



## Rabowke (3. September 2012)

DarthDevil schrieb:


> [...] wobei ich als student warscheinlich sowieso wieder an eine kostenlose lizenz komme, war bei win7 auch schon so.


Pffft! Doofes Studentenpack!  



Das Upgrad von Vista auf Windows 8 soll wohl ~32 EUR kosten, da kann man nicht meckern.


----------



## DarthDevil (3. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Pffft! Doofes Studentenpack!


 hehe, beschwer dich bei microsoft das sie uns doofen studenten das anbieten. wobei das ja noch gar nichts ist, die jeweils aktuellste version von visual studio gibts da auch umsonst, und die kostet meines wissens im handel um die 900€


----------



## MisterSmith (3. September 2012)

stockduck schrieb:


> Angeblich soll wieder EAX funktionieren... gibts dazu schon was?


 Ich hatte mich bezüglich eines Spieles in einem anderen Zusammenhang darüber informiert, es gibt ALchemy von Creative für Soundblaster Audigy / X-Fi Karten welches EAX unter Vista ermöglichen soll.
ALchemy - Home

Dann gibt es noch OpenAL ebenfalls von Creative, allerdings weiß ich jetzt gerade nicht in wie weit das mit EAX zu tun hat, in der Dokumentation zu einem Utility dazu wird zumindest EAX erwähnt.


> Displays which extensions are supported by each OpenAL device, including EAX, EFX and X-RAM.


Downloads

Meine Soundkarte ist nebenbei auch ein Grund weshalb ich noch XP nutze, neben Mainboard und TV-Karte aufgrund fehlender Treiber. Die Sachen halten einfach viel zu lange.


----------



## DarthDevil (3. September 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich bezüglich eines Spieles in einem anderen Zusammenhang darüber informiert, es gibt ALchemy von Creative für Soundblaster Audigy / X-Fi Karten welches EAX unter Vista ermöglichen soll.
> ALchemy - Home


stimmt, das funktioniert auch. war meines wissens aber damals zum vista start noch nicht verfügbar. das problem ist wohl auch, das die heutigen spiele sowieso kein eax mehr unterstützen.


MisterSmith schrieb:


> Dann gibt es noch OpenAL ebenfalls von Creative, allerdings weiß ich jetzt gerade nicht in wie weit das mit EAX zu tun hat, in der Dokumentation zu einem Utility dazu wird zumindest EAX erwähnt.


OpenAL ist einfach eine programmierschnittstelle, mit der eax zusammenarbeitet.




MisterSmith schrieb:


> Meine Soundkarte ist nebenbei auch ein Grund weshalb ich noch XP nutze, neben Mainboard und TV-Karte aufgrund fehlender Treiber. Die Sachen halten einfach viel zu lange.


 das kenn ich, mir fehlte damals beim umstieg auf vista ausgerechnet der soundtreiber...hab dann zum glück einen von einem anderen mainboardhersteller verwenden können. als ich mir dann igendwann meine creative karte geholt hab, war vista dann doch geeigneter, unter xp läuft leider kein dts connect.


----------



## MisterSmith (3. September 2012)

DarthDevil schrieb:


> stimmt, das funktioniert auch. war meines wissens aber damals zum vista start noch nicht verfügbar. das problem ist wohl auch, das die heutigen spiele sowieso kein eax mehr unterstützen....


 Das stimmt, aber ich vermute Stockduck ging es darum, ältere Spiele wieder mit EAX nutzen zu können. 

DTS sagt mir nichts, ich weiß aber dafür was ein DSP ist.  

Okay, habe mich mal gerade schlau gemacht, ist wohl ein Standard für surround sound.


----------



## Kwengie (3. September 2012)

auch wenn Windows 8 die Konsolenspiele unterstützen soll, was ja schon länger als Gerücht im Umlauf war, ist es immer noch kein Grund, auf Windows8 umzusatteln, obwohl ich schon einige Konsolengames liebend gerne gespielt hätte.

Ich bleibe dabei,
daß ich mich mit einem Betriebssystem wohl fühlen muss und Windows8 ist kein Wohlfühlwindows.


----------



## DarthDevil (3. September 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Okay, habe mich mal gerade schlau gemacht, ist wohl ein Standard für surround sound.


 jup, für mich war das schon ein deutlicher minuspunkt für xp, zumal dts um längen besser ist als dolby digital.



Kwengie schrieb:


> auch wenn Windows 8 die Konsolenspiele unterstützen soll, was ja schon länger als Gerücht im Umlauf war, ist es immer noch kein Grund, auf Windows8 umzusatteln, obwohl ich schon einige Konsolengames liebend gerne gespielt hätte.


 auf die gerüchte hab ich von anfang an nichts gegeben. ich hab da so meine zweifel allein aus technischer hinsicht. emulatoren für konsolen gibts ja für den pc schon eine menge, aber da zeigt sich das man für so etwas leicht mal die 10fache leistung braucht wie die konsole hat, bei einer xbox360 emulation am pc würden selbst heutige high-end-pcs an ihre grenzen stoßen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. September 2012)

Kwengie schrieb:


> auch wenn Windows 8 die Konsolenspiele unterstützen soll, was ja schon länger als Gerücht im Umlauf war, ist es immer noch kein Grund, auf Windows8 umzusatteln, obwohl ich schon einige Konsolengames liebend gerne gespielt hätte.
> 
> Ich bleibe dabei,
> daß ich mich mit einem Betriebssystem wohl fühlen muss und Windows8 ist kein Wohlfühlwindows.


 
Das mit den Xbox Spielen betrifft aber nur kleine Spiele. Die hier wurden z.B. zum Start angekündigt: Klick


----------



## Enisra (3. September 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das mit den Xbox Spielen betrifft aber nur kleine Spiele. Die hier wurden z.B. zum Start angekündigt: Klick


 
wobei mir es schon fast ausreicht wenn nur die XBL-Spiele für den PC kommen würde


----------



## ubi9999 (4. September 2012)

Der neue Look ist wirklich gewöhnungsbedürftig. Ich musste Google bemühen um herauszubekommen, wie man eine offene Applikation wieder schließt. Vielleicht gewöhn ich mich daran ja noch. Aber das neue Minesweeper ist cool 
Hab Windows-8 in einer VirtualBox installiert - was erstaunlich einfach war. Vielleicht interessiert's jemanden:
http://pagewizz.com/windows-8-selbst-ausprobieren/


----------



## Hideyasu (5. September 2012)

Es wurde gewogen, gemessen und für nicht gut befunden....

Erste Aktion: Classic Shell installiert damit man wieder einen Startbutton hat und direkt den Metro Bildschirm beim Start überspringen kann.


----------



## svennydob (5. September 2012)

Win8 ist der allergrößte Schrott, den ich je auf meinem Rechner installiert habe. 
Menüführung ist absolut katastrophal und umständlich bis zum Gehtnichtmehr! 
Der neue "Windows- Phone look" mit all den überflüssigene Infos und News sieht zunächst schick aus, ist aber nach 1 Tag störend.

Ich verstehe nicht, warum man solch ein bewährtes System d. gegenwärtigen Win7 zerstören konnte! Shame on you MS! Ich würde das Ding nicht mal geschenkt annehmen, an die alldie Unentschlossenen, testet es und ihr werdet sehen wovon ich spreche! Ich persönlich bleibe bei Win7


----------



## Grimsight (6. September 2012)

Zum Thema Windos 8 herunterfahren, einfach auf dem Desktop eine verknüpfung erstellen und folgendes eingeben:

C:\Windows\System32\shutdown.exe -s -t 00

dann nur das Symbol ändern und irgendwo platzieren.

Wenn man sich Windows 8 etwas anpasst, hat man ein schnelleres OS mit einem besseren Startmenü. Ich tippe nur auf die Windows Taste und zack habe ich alle meine Programme und Spiele übersichtlich geordnet. Man darf Metro nur nicht so benutzen wie es von MS voreingestellt ist, denn da ist eine menge mist bei. Auch die 
Vollbildapps kann man in die Tonne treten, aber das gute, man muss sie ja nicht nutzen.

Es ist dumm sich so querzustellen, Windows 8 ist nun mal der Versuch alle Welten miteinander einheitlich zu bedienen und so lange man nicht dazu gezwungen ist den Appstore zu benutzen ist doch alles tutti. Außerdem wird Windows für viele einfacher, da ein Virenscanner vorinstalliert ist, man einfache Programme und Spiele aus dem Store bekommt und es eine Einheitliche GUI auf den verschiedenen Systemen hat.

Nun kommt das ABER: Windows 8 ist für Desktop PCs noch nicht perfekt, viele Funktionen sind zu versteckt und zum Teil doppelt belegt. Warum wird man auf dem PC mit Vollbildapps geärgert und warum muss man so dumm in ecken klicken. Ein Startbutton mit dem man in das neue Menü kommt hätte auch nicht geschadet.


----------



## Klingelmann (7. September 2012)

so lange es nich zwingend nötig ist auf w8 umzusteigen,bleibe ich bei w7.
w8???dislike!!!


----------



## Undeceived (7. September 2012)

Die Legende oder der Eindruck, dass man mit Windows 8 gezwungen ist, die Startoberfläche und die ganzen Vollbild-Apps zu nutzen, ist völliger Blödsinn.


95 % der Zeit befinde ich mit in W8 auf dem Desktop bzw. in Desktopprogrammen, genauso wie es in Windows 7 der Fall war (im Verhältnis zum Startmenü).
Sämtliche Dateitypen sind mit Desktopprogrammen verknüpft (also bspw. mit dem Desktop-Firefox, anstatt mit dem Metro-IE, oder Bilder mit Xn-View und nicht mit der Metro-Bildanschauungs-App).

Die Startoberfläche habe ich zuerst komplett plattgemacht - alle Metro-Apps, alles weg, deinstalliert oder zumindest vom Startbildschirm gelöst. Dann habe ich angefangen, das, was ich brauche (Verknüpfungen zu Programmen, Ordnern, Spielen), dranzupinnen und das Ergebnis ist, dass ich jetzt schön in Gruppen sortiert alle meine Programme auf einen einzigen Blick daliegen habe - etwas, was mit dem Startmenü in Windows 7 nicht möglich ist.

Ich nutze Windows 8 nun seit knapp zwei Wochen. Vermissen tue ich von Windows 7 nichts wirklich. Aber warum? Weil man wirklich (wie schon gesagt) überhaupt nicht zu Metro, Metroapps usw. gezwungen wird, sondern seinen eigenen übersichtlichen Startbildschirm anlegen kann und und weil man davon völlig abgesehen sowieso 95% der Zeit auf dem Desktop verbringt. 

Es hat sich also nicht wirklich etwas verändert. Außer, dass der PC bedeutend schneller ist und es im Desktopbereich (also Explorer, usw.) einige Verbesserungen gibt.

Zu den Metro-Apps: Einige sind tatsächlich nützlich. Die werden dann auch von mir benutzt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. September 2012)

Wenn ich mich so umschaue bei Amazon und Co., dann fällt mir auf, dass da immer nur eine Upgrade Version angeboten wird. Gibt's da keine "Vollversionen" mehr wie bei Win7?


----------



## Enisra (10. September 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich so umschaue bei Amazon und Co., dann fällt mir auf, dass da immer nur eine Upgrade Version angeboten wird. Gibt's da keine "Vollversionen" mehr wie bei Win7?


 
doch, bei den Amis kam letzt das Angebot raus, das bis ende Januar die Pro Version 70$ kostet
ich glaube, die brauchen noch ein wenig bis die bei uns eintrudeln, vielleicht diese Wochen, wär aber schon verlockend und in anbetracht das ich nicht wirklich ein Problem mit der GUI habe


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. September 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> doch, bei den Amis kam letzt das Angebot raus, das bis ende Januar die Pro Version 70$ kostet
> ich glaube, die brauchen noch ein wenig bis die bei uns eintrudeln, vielleicht diese Wochen, wär aber schon verlockend und in anbetracht das ich nicht wirklich ein Problem mit der GUI habe


 
Eben, wenn dann würde ich aber gerne eine Vollversion haben und kein Upgrade, weil ich dann immer ein Dual-Boot-System mache. Würde mir dann, falls ich es hole, auf die eine Platte Win 8 machen und auf die andere Win 7. Ich mach das immer so, weil man dann u.a. oft weniger Probleme mit älteren Spielen hat


----------



## Enisra (10. September 2012)

naja, aber ob der Umstieg von 7 auf 8 lohnt? Ich mein, ich hab noch XP, da schaut das wieder anderster aus


----------



## Rabowke (10. September 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, aber ob der Umstieg von 7 auf 8 lohnt? Ich mein, ich hab noch XP, da schaut das wieder anderster aus


Seh ich in etwa auch so ... gibt es eigentlich mittlerweile einen DX11 "Fix" für Windows XP?! 
Vor einiger Zeit wurde da wohl was 'gebastelt', weil es keine offizielle DX11 Unterstützung seitens MS gibt.

Das alleine wäre für mich ein Dealbreaker umzusteigen.

Wie ich bereits in einem anderen Thread meinte, ich werde Windows 7 noch sehr lange nutzen, allerdings werd ich meine Vista Lizenz gg. eine Windows 8 Lizenz für ~35 EUR eintauschen & mir zur Seite legen. Vista wird eh nicht genutzt, warum also die Lizenz 'vergeuden' wenn ich damit ein sehr günstiges Update bekomme?


----------



## MaLic3 (10. September 2012)

Mir gefällts, schnelleres arbeiten, endlich ist der sche*** startbutton weg. User kommen nicht sofort in Kontakt mit der Systemsteuerung etc.. Im Prinzip haben sich nur 3 Sachen geändert, der Rest ist wie eh un je. Ausserdem ist es die logische Konsequenz.

Axo.. und 3d technisch hab ich bei jedem Spiel 15 -30% mehr Frames!!!

Und wer sich auf die paar Sachen nicht einstellen will/kann, TexasInstruments hat noch ein paar von diesen uralt Mogellen, die sich Taschenrechner nennen. Die sind ziemlich simpel und man hat alles auf einen Blick


----------



## Rabowke (10. September 2012)

MaLic3 schrieb:


> [...]
> Axo.. und 3d technisch hab ich bei jedem Spiel 15 -30% mehr Frames!!!
> [...]


Das halte ich ja mal für ein Gerücht!  

Wenn es wirklich so sein sollte, dann liegt das wohl eher an deinem vergurkten Windows 7, aber einzig und allein dem Umstieg geschuldet wirst du keine 15-30% mehr FPS haben.

Screenshot bitte ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das halte ich ja mal für ein Gerücht!
> 
> Wenn es wirklich so sein sollte, dann liegt das wohl eher an deinem vergurkten Windows 7, aber einzig und allein dem Umstieg geschuldet wirst du keine 15-30% mehr FPS haben.
> 
> Screenshot bitte ...


 Vielleicht hat er auch nur seine steinalten Treiber aktualisiert. Dann würde es mich nicht wundern...


----------



## Rabowke (10. September 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat er auch nur seine steinalten Treiber aktualisiert. Dann würde es mich nicht wundern...


... das, oder er wundert sich jetzt, warum da nicht mehr "Standard VGA Adapter" steht!


----------



## MaLic3 (12. September 2012)

Ich war auch verblüfft... aber eure dummen kommentare könnt ihr euch sparen!

Cogito ergo sum. -> trifft auf dich bestimmt nicht zu
und ich bezweifele das elektro futzis etwas von it verstehen oider überhaupt etwas wahrnehmen


----------



## Rabowke (12. September 2012)

Anstatt weiter verbales Öl ins Diskussionsfeuer zu kippen, hättest du uns ja mit echten Argumenten beeindrucken können.

Verwendetes System vorher, z.B. Windows 3.11 zu Windows 8. Angabe der Hardwarekomponenten, Treiberversionen oder gar Screenshots vom Benchmark mit Windows System vorher und anschließend mit Windows 8.

Das sind so Dinge, die man ohne Probleme hätte realisieren können ... wenn man an einer ernsthaften Diskussion interessiert wäre!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. September 2012)

MaLic3 schrieb:


> Ich war auch verblüfft... aber eure dummen kommentare könnt ihr euch sparen!
> 
> Cogito ergo sum. -> trifft auf dich bestimmt nicht zu
> und ich bezweifele das elektro futzis etwas von it verstehen oider überhaupt etwas wahrnehmen


 Sorry, aber wenn du nicht in der Lage bist einen handfesten Beweis über diesen "Spiele-Turbo" aufzubringen, muss du halt den einen oder anderen (nicht bös gemeinten) Scherz über dich ergehen lassen.
1 oder 2 Frames Zuwachs / Verlust, das ist ja noch realistisch sein, aber 15-30% ?! 
Dann sollte ich mir keine neue Hardware, sondern schlicht und einfach Win 8 kaufen. 

ROFL


----------



## Lukecheater (12. September 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wenn du nicht in der Lage bist einen handfesten Beweis über diesen "Spiele-Turbo" aufzubringen, muss du halt den einen oder anderen (nicht bös gemeinten) Scherz über dich ergehen lassen.
> 1 oder 2 Frames Zuwachs / Verlust, das ist ja noch realistisch sein, aber 15-30% ?!
> Dann sollte ich mir keine neue Hardware, sondern schlicht und einfach Win 8 kaufen.
> 
> ROFL


 
naja, er hatte vorher wahrscheinlich 3 Frames, jetzt hat er 4 Frames und damit unglaubliche 30% mehr


----------



## Enisra (12. September 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wenn du nicht in der Lage bist einen handfesten Beweis über diesen "Spiele-Turbo" aufzubringen, muss du halt den einen oder anderen (nicht bös gemeinten) Scherz über dich ergehen lassen.
> 1 oder 2 Frames Zuwachs / Verlust, das ist ja noch realistisch sein, aber 15-30% ?!
> Dann sollte ich mir keine neue Hardware, sondern schlicht und einfach Win 8 kaufen.
> 
> ROFL


 
Das schöne ist ja, in der aktuellen PCGH ist auch ein Artikel drin mit dem Inhalt; mehr Leistung unter Win8?
Und das schöne ist, es gibt tatsächlich Spiele wie Dragon Age 2 die wesentlich mehr FPS haben ... allerdings kommt jetzt der Punkt wo unser Flamerfreund die Luft raus geht, das war grade mal ein einziges in einer Liste von 52! Beim Rest ist das eher geschwankt von mal +5 zu -5%, wenn überhaupt, neben einigen Verlusten wie bei D3. Also wenn kann man eher sagen, das die Performance von 7 zu 8 nicht wirklich nennenswert ansteigt, wenn überhaupt

Tja


----------



## theNDY (13. September 2012)

Wie bei jedem Betriebssystem spielt nicht nur das OS eine Rolle, sondern auch die im PC arbeitende Hardware, Treiber, Zusatzsoftware, Grundauslastung des PC's im "Ruhezustand" (Idle) usw. usf., insofern ist es sehr schwer mit dem bisherigen Alpha und Beta Test wirklich Rückschlüsse darauf zu ziehen, wieviel Performanceschub das Betriebssystem an sich bringt. Also würde ich sagen alle mal ruhig bleiben und abwarten


----------



## Elfredo (3. Dezember 2012)

soldier1990 schrieb:


> also ich bleib bei win 7 den schrott können se behalten[/QUOT
> 
> Das hab ich auch gerad gedacht. Mit Win 7 sind die Microsoftler wieder ein Schritt in Richtung Perfektion gegangen. Ich mag Win 7 weil es einfach, einfach ist. Mit Win 8 und dem Kachelgedöns gehts genau in die falsche Richtung! Was soll ich mit einer 5980x1200 auflösung wenn ich mir dann die Riesenkacheln ansehen darf. Übersichtlicher als alle wichtigen Programme auf einmal im Blick zu haben, auf dem Desktop, kann doch von Win 8 nicht übertroffen werden, mit den 10 kacheln...? Wenn ich dann lese daß Direkt x 11.1 nicht für Win 7 kommt könnt ich reiern! Das ist Kundenverarsche Deluxe, erst Win7 teuer bezahlen lassen und dann den Support einstellen um das nächste Betriebssystem zu fördern und wir Deppen spielen das Spiel mit.....und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier Win9, Win10, Win11 und immer schön zahlen weil der Vorläufer wird nicht mehr Supported....SCHWEINE


----------



## Rabowke (3. Dezember 2012)

Wobei es schon einen Unterschied gibt zwischen "kein DirectX 11.1" und "den Support einstellen". 
Des Weiteren muss nVidia erstmal DirectX 11.1 fähige Grafikkarten auf den Markt bringen, die akt. AMD Karten sollen dem Profil wohl entsprechen.

D.h. erst wenn beide großen Hersteller diese Schnittstelle nativ unterstützen, die Hardware bei dem Großteil der Kunden angekommen ist, dann kann man sich über den fehlenden Support von DirectX 11.1 aufregen.

Nach wieviel Jahren hat sich denn DX11 einigermaßen durchgesetzt? Vorallem sind die Features, die 11.1 bringt, kein Grund für Programmierer jetzt explizit diesen Pfad zu unterstützen.

Vllt. erstmal etwas informieren, dann nachdenken und dann so einen 'rage post' verfassen & auf Antworten klicken.


----------



## Enisra (3. Dezember 2012)

Merke, durch Kraftausdrücke werden falsche Argumente weder besser noch irgendwie richtiger, eher macht sich der Schreiber vollkommen zur Wurst:

1. Dann leg die halt auf den Desktop und tu nicht so als würde es den nicht Standartmäßg geben
2. Stell keine Behauptungen auf von denen du keine Ahnung haben kannst, da dich als Win8 Hater eh nicht drüber informiert hast! Denn die Behauptung ist halt einfach mal *gelogen*, als ob ich auf MetroUI nicht die ganzen Programme nicht so passend anordnen könnte *facepalm*

Und tja, Hater trifft es ganz gut, immerhin gräbst einen 3 Monaten alten Threat aus und behauptest Dinge die nicht stimmen, so endet der normale Support auch erst am 13.1.2015


----------

